
Show HN: benchttp, simplified ApacheBench (ab) in Go - sina
https://github.com/siadat/benchttp
======
usfundamentals
Looks nice for quick testing and only 157 LOCs. Still if you don't have the go
toolchain installing ab through your package manager is easier.

~~~
sina
Thanks for checking it out. Let me know if you find any bugs or if you have a
feature/improvement idea. :-)

